# Shower Steamer



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm looking at wiring a steamer for a shower in a master bathroom of a single family home. It's rated at 240 volt, 50 amp. I'm looking at installing it with a cord and plug style connection. The unit will be located below the shower seat and accessible on the side. My question is: does the circuit supplying the unit need to be GFCI protected?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Brand and model number?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Read the instructions and see if the manufacture requires it.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't remember anything in the instructions in the last two I did. Different brands, Kohler and Mr Steam I think it was.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Last two I did didn't need to be. Are you saying the steamer is actually located within the shower space?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

It will be under the seat but, accessible from the outside of the shower. Don't know the make and model. Didn't see in the owners manual any requirements for GFCI protection. My concern is having it under the seat area of the shower.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

What's the seat made of?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

If it bothers you put it on a GFCI, barring manufacturer instructions otherwise I don't think there is a problem. Usually I see them in the basement though or else once in a while a closet by the bathroom.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the manufacturer does not require a GFCI then there is no NEC rule that requires one .


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I did one, the heater sits under the seat(basiclly a tub) it was cord and plug and manufacture did not require GFCI.


----------

